# How do you describe the type of services you do?



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Alot of times when I am making out flyers or business cards, there is one thing that has been keeping me thinking about. 

I am trying to think of what would be the best wording to use? Would you use the term "Snowplowing" or "Snow Removal" or something else? 

To me, I think that the wording "Snowplowing" seems to be just a bit "unprofessional" because that is the term that most of lowballers would use, and I don't want people to think me as of them. You know that feeling? When you walk up to a restruant or a store in the winter, you would sometime see an ads posted on the window, wall, bulletin board, etc., and in most cases, you would see large bold wording "Snowplowing". 

"Snow Removal" seems to sound a bit more professional to me but the problem I could see is the confusion about "removal" wording, because I feel that some people would think that it mean removing the snow and hauling off the sites, instead of just snowplowing. See the idea? 

I would like to use some term that would clearly describle the type of services I do, but not to sounds like those lowballers who are just looking for quick bucks after doing their job half-done, with no insurance. 

I don't know if any of you understand what I am thinking or feeling about, but I need to find a way to show that I am different from them, and that I am offering a professional and reliable services that they need.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Snow and Ice Control

Snow and Ice Management

Winter Weather Management

Snow Services

Winter Services

Ice & Snow Control Services


You can interchange them to come up with something that works for you.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Stephen, that's exactly what I'm going through right now. I'm trying to refocus from snowplowing to sanding/salting and the sale of Magic Salt. Best I've come up with is to change the name to Mick's Snow and Ice Management, but this still doesn't seem to convey the ideas I'm trying to get across. The next steps are in advertising. I'm not going to mention plowing. Instead, I'm planning on taking out two ads. One will be for sanding services. The second will be for ice control (deicing/anti-icing).

I agree with Lawn Lad. Really, it depends on the services you plan on offering. Plowing only, plowing & sanding, snowblowing (added or only), snow hauling (removal). How about roof shoveling? How about summer services? Writing SRPs? I think that's the first thing you need to do - write out a business plan describing all services you offer. Then looking over the list from Lawn Lad and mix/match or come up with something else that describes your company best.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Professional Snow and Ice control

This is how describe my company, in letterhead and on my vehicals. I would definately shy away from using Snow removal.

Chuck B.


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

"Professional Snow & Ice Management" is at the to of business card


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Grounds Maintenance

Property Maintenance

Parking Area Maintenance

You can take it a step further and add a tag line of "Professional insert_one_of_the_three_above_here". Personally I think it is dumb to add professional, because you are in business, you shouldn't have to advertise that you are professional, but that is my opinion.


You might not be doing it year round, or offering all of the services associated with the maintenance, but you could, or should.

Just sub out what you can't do.

In house, on large properties, government, and corporate sites, the "Roads & Grounds" department handles plowing.

That is why I chose to include "Grounds Maintnenace" in the name of my company. It just seemed to fit the services I offered.

I think you should leave out snow plowing all together Stephen.

~Chuck


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

What will be the major focus of your work?

Are you just seeking snow removal work?

I know what you mean about "Snow Plowing", the phrase has become cheapened. An alternative could be "Snow Clearing" if this is where you do all your work.


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks for bringing up the question - this is an interesting thread. I pondered this same thing last year. We were using "Snowplowing" but changed to "Snow & Ice Management." (I admit to the influence of SIMA on that)  

So now that is what is on our business cards and letterhead. I still use SNOWPLOWING in our newspapar ads, because that is what catches people's attention, but in the body of the ad I give more details about our service.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Snow and Ice Management...

The reason we use this is the typical breakdown list as listed above; basically because we offer so many different services to such a variety of customers. One client just wants us to push it aside;plowing. Another client wants us to remove it from the site; snow removal, etc... When we first introduced the pusher boxes two to three seasons ago, we had a hard time explaining and conveying to our client why our prices were so much higher. It boils down to not pushing or plowing the snow to the side. We are now moving snow in large volumes. Whether it be to an area on his lot or trucking it to another site, we are offering him a variety of different services. Therefore, we are offering snow management. Same thing with ice control. Some clients want salt, some clients want sand, some clients want salt & sand, some clients want other chemicals. Because of all these services, I feel it becomes an umbrella for Snow and Ice Management. I have even had a couple of people ask what's the difference between a snow plower and a snow management company? Well, let me educate you on this one...

Marshall


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Thank you guys for your inputs. 

I do mostly snowplowing, and am going to be offering salting services too. I do have a dump trailer, so I could do some small snow removal. 

I have been thinking about Snow & Ice Management, and I think that it describe the best of what I do. Again, thank you very much.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

We have toyed with this for years. Right now we are using
Snowplowing and Ice Prevention
(we are a dealer for MgCl2 spray)
I think I like the Snow and Ice Management very well. May have to change the trucks next year.
not sure...


----------



## SnowMizer (Sep 28, 2003)

I would steer clear of "Snow Plowing"
We use "Snow Removal and Salting Services".
I don't know if that is the best either. Lots of great ideas on this thread though.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Professional Snow and Ice management.It's in my sig line.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

edit - double post


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

edit - triple post


----------

